# Torque Specs FSI



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Can a mod please make a Torque spec thread and edit it when people post up the correct specs. For us none Bentley buying guys...

I looked for the FSI head bolt specs, I was unlucky.... But here you go..

40N-M = 30Ft.Lbs.
1/4 turn
1/4 turn











Stolen from "*MFZERO*"

cam cradle:
◊Sealant must not be applied too thickly. Wipe off excess sealant if necessary using a lint free cloth.

◊Placing the guide frame in place and tightening the bolts should occur without interruption, since the sealant begins to harden immediately when the sealing surfaces come into contact.

◊Note the expiration date of the sealant.

- Place the guide frame on the cylinder head.

- Gently tighten the bolts working from the inside toward the outside in several stages.

- Then tighten the bolts in the designated sequence to 8 Nm + an additional 90° (1/4) turn.

oil pan:

- Apply the sealant to the clean sealing surfaces of the oil pan as shown. The sealant bead must be:

◊2 to 3 mm thick

◊and run on the inside of the bolt holes - arrows -

◊Sealant bead must not be thicker than specified. Otherwise, excess sealant could get into the oil pan and clog the strainer in the oil intake pipe.

◊With the transmission removed, the oil pan must seat flush with the cylinder block.

◊With the transmission installed, the oil pan must make contact with the transmission.

◊After installing the oil pan, allow the sealant to dry for approximately 30 minutes. Only after then may the engine oil be added.

- Immediately position the oil pan and tighten the bolts as follows:

1 Tighten the oil pan to cylinder block bolts very lightly in a diagonal sequence.
2 Tighten the oil pan to transmission lightly.
3 Tighten the oil pan to cylinder block bolt again lightly in a diagonal sequence.
4 Tighten the oil pan to transmission bolts to 40 Nm.
5 Tighten the oil pan to cylinder block bolts in a diagonal sequence to 15 Nm.

The rest of the installation is basically a reverse of the removal sequence.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Camshaft adjuster unit bolt
100N-M = 74FT. LBS.

Camshaft sprocket 
50 N-M = 37Ft. Lbs. 
180° turn = 1/2 Turn

Timing Cover: Specifications 
Upper toothed belt guard 10 Nm = 7Ft. lbs.
Rear toothed belt guard 10 Nm = 7Ft. lbs.
Lower toothed belt guard 8 Nm = 6Ft. Lbs.


----------

